# Please Pray for my Maximus



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

My baby boy could not walk all of a sudden after a nap. Took him to an ER and they said he may need a surgery (something to do with disc). Had to leave him there over night and they will do a MRI tomorrow morning. It's 1:30 in the morning and I can't stop crying. I called and they said he's not sleeping either. Please pray he will be okay. Gosh I miss hin so. Thank you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry and will keep Maximus in my prayers. Please keep us posted on him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I certainly will keep Maximus in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - I hope that rest and anti-flammatories will make him comfortable and that he won't need surgery. Hugs to you and your sweet fluff!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Keeping your baby and you in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so hard to leave them, but hopefully he will be much better soon and won't need that surgery.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers up and thinking of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers on the way for both Maximus... and you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.rayer:rayer:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, prayers coming your way....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers to you and Maximus.....hoping the medication helps. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for Maximus. You must have been in shock with this happening so suddenly. Hoping that the anti-inflams do the trick. Please let us know how he's doing when you find out. Hugs!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh dear! Saying prayers for Maximus. It's so hard when they are hurting and have to be away from us. Hoping the meds work and that he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sending Prayer, love, and peace your way. He is in the best place for him right now and will be home soon. Maximus we love you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Maximus in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers to you and Maximus. Hope he feels better soon and doesn't need surgery.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you so much. A different doctor called me this morning and said we should hold off on MRI (he has to go under for it) and wait and see. Gave me pain and anti inflamatory medication and let me bring him home. I'm going to a different hospital tomorrow to see what they have to say. He seems a little better but not back to old himself. I'm so worried about him. Again, thank you for your prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I don't blame you for worrying! Poor Maximus. Lots of hugs and prayers to the both of you!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I called his regular doctor this morning. She said she will call the ER hospital we went to and call me back. He's awefully guiet and doens't want to move. This is totally killing me.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

He was not getting any better so I took him to a different vet. He's pretty sure it's a disc problem. They have a doctor who does acupuncture so they are going to try that. Sure hope that will cure it. Thanks and will keep you posted. Maximus' mommy.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw poor maximus. I'll be praying.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sorry I missed your thread. I am hoping the acupuncture works for him.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, so sorry that Maximus isn't doing better. If the acupuncture doesn't work, are they thinking he'll need surgery?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope he gets some relief. Don't they need to do an MRI to find out if it's a disc issue?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I do hope and pray little Maximus gets to feeling better real soon. My heart is breaking for you and will continue to pray for both of you.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Three doctors said the MRI and surgery should be the last solution. The first doctor who saw him at the ER said we should do it right away. If the second doctor was not against it, I would have put him through it. How awful!!! Now, I'm so upset about her recommendation I could kill her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maximus said:


> He was not getting any better so I took him to a different vet. He's pretty sure it's a disc problem. They have a doctor who does acupuncture so they are going to try that. Sure hope that will cure it. Thanks and will keep you posted. Maximus' mommy.


Hi,
Oh you poor thing. How awful for you. At least you got him to another specialist. Did they say he had to be put to sleep to get just a regular xray of his spine? The reason I ask, is my Sammie had spinal xray's recently and he was awake. It may be different due to Maximus's condition. Poor little fella. :wub: 
Praying for your little boy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe the first Vet meant to do an MRI, and surgery 'only' if the MRI showed positive for a spinal injury. Just a thought that might help you, I know your upset.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Please do keep us posted. We're here for you. Many of us know how awful it is, especially during the diagnosis stage.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless your heart. And, poor Maximus. 

I think it is normal to hold off on MRI's until it is decided to be really necessary. Maybe because of the need for more anesthesia? JMM might pop in here and give you professional input on that though.

I will say prayers and think positive thoughts that it is nothing serious and that your precious baby, Maximus will feel better soon.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

SammieMom said:


> Hi,
> Oh you poor thing. How awful for you. At least you got him to another specialist. Did they say he had to be put to sleep to get just a regular xray of his spine? The reason I ask, is my Sammie had spinal xray's recently and he was awake. It may be different due to Maximus's condition. Poor little fella. :wub:
> Praying for your little boy.


He said if they will try to do the xray without putting him under and if he's in extreme pain, he will. Luckily, they did not have to do that. I just brought him back home. He received laser treatment and acupucture. She said he was a sweetheart. That's my boy :wub: Now he should be strickly restricted in terms of moving around so I have to go buy a cage now. Gosh he's going to hate it! But whatever it takes to make him better, I'll do. Thank you so much for your support. It meas SOOOO much to me and Maximus. :heart:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so glad he is home. That has to be a good sign. Did they say what was wrong, or do they know yet? My Sammie has spent the past 7 weeks in confinement post op knee surgery. It was my experience because he was in pain and uncomfortable, he did not care if he was confined. Did they say how long to confine him?

I will add that I really liked using his stroller when you want to keep them near and confined. Mine has a zip top so he cannot stand up.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that he's home with you and was good about the treatments. Hoping this will make a difference. Did they put him on any steroids for the inflammation? A stroller is a really good idea


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad you are finally getting some answers and direction to help Maximus. Hopefully the treatments will help enough!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I did not buy a cage becausee I cant' imainge him being him alone in a cage alone all day. So I'm going to try to work from home for the next few weeks. If they fire me so be it.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Six years ago, our beloved Shayna was injured and we had to keep her in a crate for three weeks. (Don't really want to go through details, of how she got injured. You could actually find it in the SM archives from six years ago) The orthopedic vet, who came highly recommended, had me promise him that I would keep her in her crate and only take her out to go to the pee or potty, carrying her there and carrying her back to the crate. He said I might feel sorry for her and want to hold her and keep her with me on the sofa or bed, but if I did that and she jumped off the sofa, she could be injured even more. Shayna did cry in her crate at first, but she got used to being there and knowing that Mommy wasn't going to let her out, no matter how loud she cried. Because we worked, we had a dog walker come in the middle of the day and do the same carrying her to got pee or potty and then back to the crate. I would play with her and pet her with the crate open, but she could never step out of it. We even fed her in the crate. A dog's natural instinct should come out and think of crates as their den, especially if you place soft blankets with your smell in there.

Please don't think of it as a cage. Years later, we kept Shayna's crate open in our kitchen, and even though she had a bed, you would often find her snuggled in her crate. She would re-arrange the blankets and pillows into her preferred mounds and sleep there for long periods. When we needed to place Shayna somewhere safe, we would place her in the crate. It was her safe haven.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

brendaman said:


> Six years ago, our beloved Shayna was injured and we had to keep her in a crate for three weeks. (Don't really want to go through details, of how she got injured. You could actually find it in the SM archives from six years ago) The orthopedic vet, who came highly recommended, had me promise him that I would keep her in her crate and only take her out to go to the pee or potty, carrying her there and carrying her back to the crate. He said I might feel sorry for her and want to hold her and keep her with me on the sofa or bed, but if I did that and she jumped off the sofa, she could be injured even more. Shayna did cry in her crate at first, but she got used to being there and knowing that Mommy wasn't going to let her out, no matter how loud she cried. Because we worked, we had a dog walker come in the middle of the day and do the same carrying her to got pee or potty and then back to the crate. I would play with her and pet her with the crate open, but she could never step out of it. We even fed her in the crate. A dog's natural instinct should come out and think of crates as their den, especially if you place soft blankets with your smell in there.
> 
> Please don't think of it as a cage. Years later, we kept Shayna's crate open in our kitchen, and even though she had a bed, you would often find her snuggled in her crate. She would re-arrange the blankets and pillows into her preferred mounds and sleep there for long periods. When we needed to place Shayna somewhere safe, we would place her in the crate. It was her safe haven.


:goodpost: Sometimes we transfer how we would feel about things to our dogs and they often have different expectations and allowances. You want whatever will keep him safe so he doesn't re-injure his disc.Maybe a stroller would be a better alternative if the crate bothers you but many dogs are crate trained and feel secure in them.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you Brendaman and snowybody. You made me feel a lot better. I'm going to go buy a crate this morning. Hopefully he will understand that mommy is doing this to make him feel all better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maximus said:


> Thank you Brendaman and snowybody. You made me feel a lot better. I'm going to go buy a crate this morning. Hopefully he will understand that mommy is doing this to make him feel all better.


I know exactly what your feeling. I went through this after Sammie's surgery. When he was well enough to realize he was in a crate and stroller he would protest. i used a stroller when home most of the time. (btw, he is asleep in it now, bec he begged to get back in tonight). But just as others have said, he got used to confinement pretty fast. He would bark from time to time. But now he will go inside it on his own and loves sleeping in his stroller. He does the same thing rearranging the blankies. Looking back I got to retrain Sammie in many ways, throughout his post op period. I am going to continue to keep a crate with bed liner and blankie in it for him now that he is accustomed to it. I would recommend highly that you have someone look in on Maximum when you have to leave for many hrs. I did not like the idea of Sammie not being able to go potty. My family took turns looking in on him when I worked. 
Good luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Maximus doing tonight?


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I stayed with him yesterday and he slept pretty much ALL day. He does eat and go to the bathroom. I called the doctor and asked him about sleeping too much and he told me sometimes medication will do that. He woke up at 6:30 this morning, giving me kisses, wagging his tail and looking for his favorite toy BoBo. He still wobbles but I think he's a little better. I really hope this laser therapy and acupucture works. We go back tomorrow for 2nd treatment. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sooo glad to hear that he is eating and wanting to play: definitely good sign:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette and Pippa both learned to love their "dens" without any problem-- in fact, they go in their cages when they want to be left alone or are unsure of something. They are in their cage now because we are getting new siding on our house with lots of workers coming and going. When Cozette was recovering from her hip surgery, I think she felt really safe and secure in her little crate because she knew the other animals couldn't bother her.


----------

